# Favorite Childhood Toy



## TxBuilder (Mar 3, 2011)

We were talking about lawn game sand one thing led to another, what was your favorite childhood toy? Mine was the Red Ryder.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't shoot your eye out!!!

Line from a classic Christmas movie.

Dick


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 3, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> We were talking about lawn game sand one thing led to another, *what was your favorite childhood toy*? Mine was the Red Ryder.



Sticks and home made rocks...we weren't from the rich side of the railroad tracks where they had them fancy store bought rocks.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 4, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Sticks and home made rocks...we weren't from the rich side of the railroad tracks where they had them fancy store bought rocks.



You know at the end of the day Red Ryder or not, I played more with sticks and rocks than anything else. Toys, especially lately, limit the kids imagination. Rocks and sticks could be anything.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> You know at the end of the day Red Ryder or not, I played more with sticks and rocks than anything else. Toys, especially lately, limit the kids imagination. Rocks and sticks could be anything.



Tx, I agree! When I was a kid (many years ago) going in the house was a punishment and was never done unless the street light came on in the summer. Now days you can't make kids get outside, without fear of charges being brought for child abuse or neglect or worry someone will abduct a child. A/C, video games, IT, have changed but not bettered our society.

...and I remember that those sticks we used to play with would become mamas little instruments of terror if we didn't behave


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a light flash and a whistle, same concept though.

I never got whipped with a switch, but I got a belt more than once.

You can never go back, but it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## junilerick (Mar 8, 2011)

Gameboy, of course. Sorry, different generation.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 8, 2011)

I grew up on Gameboy. Love it.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Mar 24, 2011)

Lincoln logs and legos.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 24, 2011)

My kid loves both, I play with them constantly.


----------



## Paul79UF (Mar 31, 2011)

I had a Red Ryder BB gun like that too. Plus a c02 tank powered semi-auto pistol and a c02 powered rifle. 

My brother and I used to shoot soda cans all day long in the summer.

But my favorite childhood toy was a nitro (gas) powered Traxxas RC stadium truck when I was in middle school. 

Similar to this one -


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a friend who has one of those. They are surprisingly fast.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 4, 2011)

My Wife got a pink red ryder for her bday.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> My Wife got a pink red ryder for her bday.



Is this something you bought her? Is this something she wanted? Is she as happy as when I bought my wife new tires for the jeep for her b'day? Are you going to join me in the dog house?..why can't I stop posting question?:banana:


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah!!, Geez you invite everyone over but me?


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 5, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Is this something you bought her? Is this something she wanted? Is she as happy as when I bought my wife new tires for the jeep for her b'day? Are you going to join me in the dog house?..why can't I stop posting question?:banana:



Her parents, yes, no she's actually happy, nope, No clue.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 5, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Yeah!!, Geez you invite everyone over but me?



My house has more slides.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

well, i had these beyblades.. they were so cool, i used to play with them a lot not now but when i was just a kid..


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

What are they?


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> What are they?



They are like spinning tops, there is even an anime show about it known as Beyblade it was my favorite when i was a kid, and after being obsessed with that anime i bought many beyblade toys.. 
*Here are some pics of it, some of them are automatic (remotely controlled)*


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

*And they require launcher for getting launched 
here is the pic of it*










*And also a Bay-Stadium:*






I really was obsessed with these toys..


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

Cool, so battle tops?


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

my baby is crazy about this game.


----------



## bighill (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have to say my bicycle. Man, I would ride that thing all over the neighborhood. From dusk to dawn! Good memories....


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 6, 2011)

I loved my bike too. Still ride in fact.


----------



## RD55 (Sep 12, 2011)

my bb gun. i know for a fact i was too young to be using one in the first place! had a couple close calls playing with my brother, but we didn't care. the more dangerous = more fun.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 14, 2011)

RD55 said:


> my bb gun. i know for a fact i was too young to be using one in the first place! had a couple close calls playing with my brother, but we didn't care. the more dangerous = more fun.



My brother and I had a rule, no head shots.


----------



## RD55 (Sep 19, 2011)

shoot, my brother aimed for my head! :help: haha. we were little hell raisers to say the least.


----------



## diane21 (Sep 28, 2011)

I remember playing a game in which you move some kind of a train engine.... forgot it stitle but I played it for hours in the end.
I'm just 13, so my childhood isn't gone long.So nothing that isn't done yet. Children's toys


----------



## gsmurray24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Got to be the GI Joe action figures.  Man, we played with them non-stop, whether it was war, football, whatever.  I had an army jeep they fit into, and we crashed it, blew them up, all the cool little boy army figure stuff.  Good times!


----------



## mrrobinson (Oct 1, 2011)

^ wow. that reminds me. i don't know how many GI joe action figures i got for my son. he had the jeep as well!


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine was a plastic puppy with a whistle in his bottom. I called it Boncuk (Bead.) I was only 3 years old then. Later my favourite collection of toys changed. Lego were an all time favourite, but StarWars figures were always adventurous.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 11, 2011)

I always enjoyed legos. Kinnects too, really anything I could build with.


----------



## angela24 (Jan 23, 2012)

When I was about 8 years old I had Revlon dolls, they are  just like the Barbie of today, but the first small cute sexy doll was  the Revlon Doll and she was mine. She had cute clothes, but that's all  she had.

_____
[url=http://www.toutsurlaminceur.com/clear-skin-max-meilleur-traitement-acne-naturel/[/URL]]clear skin max


----------



## ilikeblue (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't really remember. I was always outside playing any kind of ball game with the kids that living around my house. It's a shame most children nowadays never really even go outside to play. They're always on an ipod, laptop, ipad, xbox, playstation, cell phone, wii, or any other electric console. It's pretty sad. What ever happened to venturing out in the woods and running around outside playing "pretend", and having be home by dark? haha, okay I'm on a rant here....


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 13, 2012)

You are but I think we all understand.

I played outside all day every day when I was a kid.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 13, 2012)

This thread reminded me of my favorite "toy" that I just saw on an old photo during genealogy photo sorting.

My favorite was a metal pedal car that was like a jeep and painted in olive drab and letter in white with a stencil. It was given to me in the dark ages (1945) by my uncle that served in the Army Signal Corps/ultimately U.S. Air Force. He was like a second father that always sent things from everywhere.

He also sent me a plastic submarine that fired a metal torpedo at a ship to blow it up (spring loaded) when it hit the sweet spot on the side.

My father and him were like brothers/twins that were 13 months apart and had to wear different color belts so people could tell them apart. When I was young, I met all of his girlfriends and many wives. I think he resented giving me a pull toy that made noise when I pulled by him when he was waking up on the sofa in the morning after a long night.

Sometimes the gifts are just memories of the people giving them to you.

Dick


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Haha - it was a happy teddy bear


----------



## prh44 (Feb 15, 2012)

YARD DARTS!!.. Cant get them new anymore
http://www.blackmarketantiques.com/...DSCF3642110525.jpg&w=250&h=231&page=prod_info


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 16, 2012)

prh44 said:


> YARD DARTS!!.. Cant get them new anymore
> http://www.blackmarketantiques.com/...DSCF3642110525.jpg&w=250&h=231&page=prod_info



I played with them and I was never impaled.


----------



## prh44 (Apr 7, 2012)

Remember the SSP racers


----------



## Garenius (Apr 14, 2012)

I've always been a huge fan of Lego. Still am, actually.


----------



## evstarr (Apr 15, 2012)

I had one of those electronic hobby kits when I was a kid. Building electro magnets and radios etc. one day I found a bunch of gutter spikes and lamp cord and reasoned that if a small nail wound and connected to a d cell was fun then these treasures wound in lamp cord an plugged into the wall would be REALLY fun. 

Shortly thereafter,  I was given a new bike and a skate board and told to stay out of the house!  

I really wonder why....


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 16, 2012)

I would have made you play outside too!


----------



## Garenius (Sep 1, 2012)

I just found an old action figure I used to spend hours on. Makes me feel very nostalgic. Too bad it's mangled and discolored.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 3, 2012)

Earliest toys were dirt clods (aka, hand grenades) but I had a box of 2x4 cutoffs (unpainted) that were building blocks for walls, houses, castles  .....  Also liked wooden layout stakes which doubled as swords.  The Daisy, Lincoln Logs, and Tinker Toys came later  . . .


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, my favorite childhood toy is car. Still I have it.


----------

